# "Gold Dust", a new EP of unreleased and unused material from the late Jóhann Jóhannsson



## funnybear (Aug 30, 2021)

"Gold Dust", a new EP of unreleased and unused material from the late Jóhann Jóhannsson is out:
https://twitter.com/JohannJohannss/status/1425821243081592834

Could this have been intended for Dune? Villeneuve's involvement with Dune dates back to 2016 so maybe Jóhannsson made this as a study for a possibly collaboration with Villeneuve on the movie before he tragically died in 2018.

And please, can we finally get the Blade Runner 2049 score version released Jóhannsson did? I love Wallfisch / Zimmer's score but I think powers to be owe it to the late Jóhannsson to approve a release of his version!!


----------



## Niah2 (Aug 30, 2021)

Johann's Blade Runner is out!







vi-control.net


----------



## Pincel (Aug 30, 2021)

funnybear said:


> "Gold Dust", a new EP of unreleased and unused material from the late Jóhann Jóhannsson is out:
> https://twitter.com/JohannJohannss/status/1425821243081592834
> 
> Could this have been intended for Dune? Villeneuve's involvement with Dune dates back to 2016 so maybe Jóhannsson made this as a study for a possibly collaboration with Villeneuve on the movie before he tragically died in 2018.
> ...


I believe it's more or less confirmed at this point that the Gold Dust EP contains at least part of the music that Jóhansson created for BR2049. It sure sounds like it anyway, and I think it would fit wonderfully in the movie.


----------



## funnybear (Aug 31, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Johann's Blade Runner is out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah thanks, did not see that.


----------

